# Chris Christensen



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Who here has tried the Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditoner and also have your tried the Spectrum 10 Hypro Pac Intense Treatment? If you have tried the products how did you like them, what is the best type of coat to use on and has anyone tried them on a cottony coat and if so what was the outcome did it make the coat silkier and smoother looking and feeling? TIA


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried the spectrum 10 shampoo and cond., but not the hydropac. I've found that the deep conditioners like that make him very fluffy. 
I ended up returning the spectrum 10 because it didn't work as well as my staples - the CC Day to Day shampoo and cond. and afterbath. It wasn't bad, just not as good as them, and his hair seemed more flyaway on it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the Spectrum 10 shampoo on conditioner on 3 of my dogs, each a different coat. Stacy gave me a sample to try and I have been using it as a mainstay ever since. Never tried the hydropac. I don't feel any need for it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just started using the Spectrum 10, also on Stacy's recommendation. I am very happy with the results so far. I just got the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just use the shampoo and conditioner, not the hydropac. I really like it on all my coats (different variations of silk) It's not an OMG product but it does seem to work just slightly better than everything else I've tried, so i ordered the gallon sizes. The dogs come out cleaner and stay looking cleaner for longer. I only shampoo once with it and slightly dilute the conditioner.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I am also trying (Stacy recommended also) ordered the Hydro pack to just check it out since already have a flat shipping rate. Max has a cottony type coat so will see what the result's are.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I tried the Hydro Pac on Max last week and all I can say is WOW!:aktion033::aktion033: I got the whole look and feel I was hoping for! I don't think anything will replace elbow grease and such but I am sold.

He is much silkier and his coat just feel's amazing and its not a heavy scent at all, he just smell's very clean. I have been growing him back out to a full coat and his coat was damaged in spot's and this really helped get a nice "perk" to it

My husband and son (he is 22) even remarked on how good he looked and asked if I took him to the groomer on thier own (Trust me that was a HUGE Thing coming from those two LOL)

I am not home but when I get back in a couple days will post the before and after pictures. I cant tell you which product is helping as I used all three on him in the Spectrum10 line but he has stayed mat and tangle free all week and still look's clean. His coat look's and Feel's amazing, I am not one to jump around alot on products but I am sold on this one. 

Nothing can replace elbow grease but this sure helped and I got WOWed  Also such great Custmer Sevice , hands down great all around.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Punky said:


> Well I tried the Hydro Pac on Max last week and all I can say is WOW!:aktion033::aktion033: I got the whole look and feel I was hoping for! I don't think anything will replace elbow grease and such but I am sold.
> 
> He is much silkier and his coat just feel's amazing and its not a heavy scent at all, he just smell's very clean. I have been growing him back out to a full coat and his coat was damaged in spot's and this really helped get a nice "perk" to it
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Maggie. I just got Noelle and Riley cut down for the remainder of the summer, but plan on growing their coats back for the winter. I'll have to give it a try and hopefully i'll get the same results on Noelle's coat as you did with Punky.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Maggie. I just got Noelle and Riley cut down for the remainder of the summer, but plan on growing their coats back for the winter. I'll have to give it a try and hopefully i'll get the same results on Noelle's coat as you did with Punky.


Anytime at all! It seem's the whole even the Spectrum10 set does as Stacy said keep them a little cleaner and such longer, as this week has been a pretty playful outdoor week and knock on wood he stayed clean! 

Hope it help's you some, and the prices very fair


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I use the spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner on my yorkies and really like it a lot. I think it makes them feel much silkier. One of my friend that shows yorkies used it on her 12 week old puppies and it really tamed that thick puppy coat and make it lay flatter and look shinier..she was pleased with it.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

myfairlacy said:


> I use the spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner on my yorkies and really like it a lot. I think it makes them feel much silkier. One of my friend that shows yorkies used it on her 12 week old puppies and it really tamed that thick puppy coat and make it lay flatter and look shinier..she was pleased with it.



Oh thats wonderful! Some friend's have Yorkies so wonderful to know also I was honestly not sure if alright to use on the puppies, Thanks for info! Have a wonderful day


----------

